# guessing game?



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

lets play a game guys with my car. i have a 96 sentra gxe........when i first bought the car(no warranty) the speedometer went out on me about a week after, fixed that, hmmm, about 2 weeks later, my starter went bad.....k, about 5 months later, my fuel pump went on ends......about 2 months after that, my CV boot tore and now they make all kinds of noise while turning. about 1 week after that, my car made a weird squeeling noise right after it starts when its cold, not when hot.....i hear its the belts.... but lets play this game.....what do u guys think is next to go bad on my car, and when???? (knock on wood) i know all this shit is normal wear and tear but i mean, look at the time frame and u tell me wassup


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

let's also consider how hard you drive your car, what kind of roads you frequently travel in, and the weather conditions, how many and how loaded does the suspension get for a period of time.....and just a guess, or guesses, coolant system fault next, then a/c, then perhaps window regulators or switches.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Trunk release wire! Just a guess.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *let's also consider how hard you drive your car, what kind of roads you frequently travel in, and the weather conditions, how many and how loaded does the suspension get for a period of time.....and just a guess, or guesses, coolant system fault next, then a/c, then perhaps window regulators or switches....... *


hes right, it depends on what conditions the car is running on, if you drive the car hard then your cars gonna go bad faster, weather shouldnt be a problem because you live in CA. If you baby the car then ill guess.....AC will go...sorry to here it bro.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

naaa the next thing to go is guna be your Battary Thats what went first on my car haha. then it was the belts then the transmision filter THEN the power window button<still not fixed haha...o not to mention my catalic converter cracked on the inside and is making an anoying rattling sound!!!!!!! But i still love her haha.....


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

ok thats weird how did i go from sorta-newbe to know it all??? did they change somthing?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

yeah, i'm a now it all all of a sudden too...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

make that your both enthusiasts now. i dont know whats goin on now but know it all and expert are alot better than nissan addict and enthusiast but it all doesnt matter we are giving information and recieving some so its all good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*very true*

yeah, it doesnt matter what your rank is, even if youre a newbie, and still give info, youre still contributing to the cause


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know what you mean, im a nissan addict. It seems like yesterday i was a nissan expert and a know it all.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*i'm with you*



R33Dreaming said:


> *Trunk release wire! Just a guess. *




haha lol .... i have a 99 and it already went on me....

this is my pic...for what will go next...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

how so? r those cables cheaply made or what?, anyways i dont think that would be it since i hardly use my trunk, i fear that the next thing that goes is my fuel tank cover switch, where i pop it and it wont open. then i have to break it off or somethin' lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

are you getting water in the trunk yet|?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I get water in my trunk.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah me to all the time i gotta drain the trunk every month... and nissan says that they can't do anything about it...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how do you fix water going into the trunk?

i get that water in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

well, i hardly go into my trunk so i dont know, and it hardly rains out here..........but how does the water get into the trunk? i guess they have bad sealants......and why cant nissan do anything about it??? its their fault it doesnt work, not yours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

i would imagine you can go to a local kragen and buy that plastic molding material that acts like a sealant....and go from there, but seems more complicated than this


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

next prob...tranny


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe the clear coat on the car will start to peel..?
has that happen to anyone else yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*ok, now i'm scared*

OK OK guys, lets chill now, i dont wanna even think about my tranny going bad.........and the paint, i dont think so, if u wash the car a lot and wax it, it keeps it bright, but if a bird shits on your car and you leave it, after a while it fucks it up since birdshit is all acidy(from what i hear)............


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok look at the paint on this 96 sentra.... btw this car was washed every week...
this started to happen about 1 yr ago...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*DAMN!*

now im paranoid, i have 96 sentra!!! i really hope that doesnt happen to me!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i dont think you have to worry about it if you have a light color car... it seems to only happen to dark color b14's


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

My uncle paints cars and when he painted mine after my wreck he told me that mine was painted with single stage black paint, with no clearcoat. They all come from the factory (the superblack ones anyway) with just single-stage paint. He repainted the right side of my car and added a couple of coats of clearcoat to it to protect it. Never wax your car in the sun. I guess everybody knows that but I didn't at the time. I ended up getting this thick coat of baked-in wax that made my paint hazy and dull. I had to machine buff it to get the old wax off then it was waxed properly and it looks great. Dark colors absorb a lot more solar energy than light colors and get much hotter. The paint tends to oxidize and crack in absolute direct sunlight on edges, like the tops of the doors and the roof above the C-pillar where the coats of paint are a little thinner than the rest of the car. 

As for the trunk leak, I have that. There was a thread on here about it a few days ago. Mine was around my taillights, and all I had to do was reseal the inside edges of the taillights from inside the trunk and it stopped the leak. That's where most leaks on these cars come from. It sounds like a recurring problem.


----------

